# Hamilton "Titan" Quartz Conversion



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Last week I posted photos of three Hamiltons, including Nautilus 450 with a factory quartz conversion. As M.S. and Silver Hawk explained in follow-up posts, Hamilton offered this conversion with an ETA quartz movement that fit after the company stopped providing parts for the electric movements.

There have been non-factory conversions as well, and many of these range from bad to awful, as Rene Rondeau has documented in The Watch of the Future. I have a Titan conversion, pictured below, that is pretty good. For one thing, the person who did it managed to use hands that resemble the originals. With a polish and a new crystal to replace this one, which is scuffed and scratched, it will look sharp. The movement kicked right off when I put in a new battery, and it keeps excellent time.

I know nothing about the movement. Any ideas?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

It just says an "ETA"movementin Rene's book. I can't add any other information.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

I think this type of quartz movement is easy to obtain, and pretty common. It looks like the job was done by a better watchmaker than the ones pictured in "The Watch Of The Future."

The main advantage to the Hamilton Factory Quartz conversion was that the dial feet were preserved. I would bet my hat :cowboy: (I do live in Texas, you know) that the dial feet had to be cut off to make this conversion. That's really not so bad if a person does not want to ever convert it back to an original movement without refinishing the dial. International dial can put feet back on a dial, but it has to be refinished since the process discolors the dial.

If no other movement is available, and one wants a running Hamilton Electric, this is a much better alternative than scrapping, or throwing a watch away in my opinion.

Harleymanstan


----------

